# The lovely things people have said or done



## espoir09

We have a thread where we can let off steam and rant about the stupid hurtful things people have said and done to us.

This thread is a reminder of all the lovely things people have done and said to support us  .

Hopefully this will be the longer of the two threads


----------



## Sprinkles

Oh what a lovely idea for a thread.

Probably the loveliest thing that my true friends do is that they are courageous enough not to ignore or avoid whats going on and tell me honestly that they have no idea what to say anymore but that they are there for me and care for me.  I know this takes a lot of guts to do and makes me feel human.


----------



## bankie

My DH once told me that we'd got another BFN because our babies are like yorkshire puddings...they're quite tricky to make, which means they don't come out properly every time...but when you eventually cook them properly they're perfect!  Not sure about how good an analogy this is, but it did make me smile at a very sad time and made me remember how lucky I am to have my lovely hubbie.


----------



## espoir09

I love Yorkshire puddings!

Hope tomorrow is not too painful for you all


----------



## beachgirl

Espoir what a lovely idea for a thread...I hope that there are lots of supportive comments showing just how wonderful and tactful people can be


----------



## Caz.s

I love the yorshire pudding comment its is so lovely and funnily so true.

One of my best friend text me after another friend had her baby and she text tosay are you ok and isaid yes works good she text back you know what I meant I know today would have been hard for you just to let you know I am hear when you want me. 

It wasso nice that she realised the hurt she then replied back that I am just waiting for her so we can have babies and fun together. She is so lovely. big   to her

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

What a lovely thread

Some friends are very thoughtful, but without my donor and his partner I know I would have gone crazy and couldn't be trying to get my baby, when you have been on the TTC/IVF road for several years there are friends who I think get fed up, or through no fault of their own they thankfully have not been in the situation and cannot understand what you are experiencing.

My donor and his partner have been there every step of the way with me, from getting pregnant, loosing our baby, complications after complicatuon and cycle after cycle of treatment.  My donor's partner gives me all my injections, takes my bloods as I am needlephobic, goes to all my appointments with me at clinics, is the person who comes to the anaesthetic room with me, it the person in the recovery room with me, has flown to Spain 4 times with me for a donor egg cycle there that turned out to be a disaster, done my pregnancy tests with me on OTD.

I have other friends who just suggest adoption to me, which I am not ready to consider yet, (and sicual serviecs wouldn't consider me at this stage in my journey) but people cannot understand this.  I have one freind who is choosing to be a mum via adoption and has not tried IVF etc and she is understanding and I understand her situation, another friend who I thought didn't really understand actually asked to meet me after work, and wanted to tell me one to one that she was pregnant and said that she would understand if I found it difficult to see her pregnant or meet the baby when it arrives.

L x


----------



## Izzybear

espoir

Thanks for starting this thread.

My aunty has been so supportive, I told her about my first IVF and she was there to listen about everything without any pressure and is so easy to talk to.

We had never been close before and she doesnt have her own children (but due to other factors rather than IF) but she really helped me and I'm so glad that I chose her to offload to. 

I think it helps so much to have "an ear" 

Izzy
x


----------



## cookies81

The nicest thing that someone did was by my work crew, the day I had to go back after the 2ww i dreaded the questions looks and whispers but when I got back everyone just passed by to say welcome back without even once mentioning the ivf i knew they knew when i was ready i would talk but i needed my space now, it really helped me hold on to something normal in my life.
Great thread btw


----------



## Mousky

Hey there ladies,

I thought I would join this thread as well as I'm on the stupid things 

I will think of other nice things but for now I can only think about how wonderful this website has been to me. I actually haven't really told people about my IF/TX issues so FF gives me all support I have  
I would like to thank Tony and all the ladies who dedicate time, energy, effort, love @ Fertility Friends and, of course, all of you my lovely FFs.

 all for setting this up.
I think this was a lovely thing someone has done 

[fly]*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*[/fly]

Mousky


----------



## Izzybear

Mousky said:


> I would like to thank Tony and all the ladies who dedicate time, energy, effort, love @ Fertility Friends and, of course, all of you my lovely FFs.
> 
> all for setting this up.
> I think this was a lovely thing someone has done


Hear hear!!


----------



## espoir09

Absolutely

I would like to thank a particular member of FF, JennyW for her kindness.  I was in a terribly bad way as AF had arrived following my first month of Clomid, and to be honest I was devastated and in the blackest place I've been yet.

I then found FF and was reading some of the posts.  I noticed that JennyW had been for hypnotherapy which was something which I was considering.  I PM'd her asking for more information and I got back the warmest friendliest and extremely informative reply, even though I'd never even posted on the forum and she didn't know me from Adam.

Not only was the information she gave me invaluable, she gave me a warm supporting hug and for the first time I felt like I had a friend who truly understood what I was going through and that reply pulled me out of the black place I was in and gave me hope.

Thank you so much JennyW, I don't think you'll ever know just what you did for me that day x


----------



## beachgirl

What a lovely post Mousky x


----------



## Bellini

Well first of all my fellow FFers have been amazing. My GD Misfits internet friends have also been truly, well I can't even begin to thank them for their support - they all shed tears for me when this cycle failed.

Lastly, my work colleagues have all been fantastic. My boss has gone through IVF 5 times (he now has a son) and basically let me have time off without having to take sick/leave, has been very understanding and given me the odd hug and when my IVF failed he gave me £25 and told me to buy a bottle of something nice to celebrate the new year with and followed up with a text saying that he's behind me 100% and hopes 2010 is our year. I couldn't have asked for a nicer boss.


----------



## Irish Dee

What a lovely idea for a thread!!

When I had my 1st BFN, my lovely, lovely friend texted me this:  'It's not the end of the road, it's a break in the journey'

I can't tell you how much this helped me at that time, as I knew that I had more cycles ahead of me.  No trying to make me feel better, no platitudes, just hit the right note.

My husband has been my absoloute rock and somehow always says the right thing and is always at hand with the best hugs and cuddles, which always remind me of how much I have.

Dee


----------



## livity k

I think this is a great thread- 

I've felt very lucky to have great support all the way through- 

My in-laws are funding us which makes the hugest difference( they said they would as soon as the implications of my DH's paralysis was clear- we weren't even married!)  and are quietly supportive- after our 2nd BFN they sent a message saying it had taken them 3yrs and two miscarriages to have C's brother and that they understood the frustration. They don't ask too many questions and don't put any pressure on us,  

My Mum and Dad- talk to her every day and she has done so well in reining in her advice giving tendencies- I can almost feel her biting her tongue sometimes but since I said something early on she has been fab- and just mostly listened. Dad is always there as well.   I know it means so much to them too,

My sister and friends have also been great- this year due to having time of for tx I've spent time with my friend and my cousin who have both been on maternity leave- I know they have been routing for me and understand what I feel precisely because they love their babies so much,

I feel quite emotional writing this but I've found in life when you need support people are great- it was the same after C's accident- our family and friends were just incredible, 

K x


----------



## Izzybear

livity k said:


> I think this is a great thread-
> 
> I've felt very lucky to have great support all the way through-
> 
> My in-laws are funding us which makes the hugest difference( they said they would as soon as the implications of my DH's paralysis was clear- we weren't even married!) and are quietly supportive- after our 2nd BFN they sent a message saying it had taken them 3yrs and two miscarriages to have C's brother and that they understood the frustration. They don't ask too many questions and don't put any pressure on us,
> 
> My Mum and Dad- talk to her every day and she has done so well in reining in her advice giving tendencies- I can almost feel her biting her tongue sometimes but since I said something early on she has been fab- and just mostly listened. Dad is always there as well.  I know it means so much to them too,
> 
> My sister and friends have also been great- this year due to having time of for tx I've spent time with my friend and my cousin who have both been on maternity leave- I know they have been routing for me and understand what I feel precisely because they love their babies so much,
> 
> I feel quite emotional writing this but I've found in life when you need support people are great- it was the same after C's accident- our family and friends were just incredible,
> 
> K x


Livity K, just wanted to send you 

Izzy
x


----------



## livity k

Thanks Izzybear- 

Also should add DH is pretty fab too- 

K


----------



## Camly

hi 

just wanted to say what a fantastic thread - im sat here in tears reading all your lovely stories.  sometimes i think we forget that people are great whether it friends/family/partners/parents/FF etc etc.

thank you for giving me a 'nice' cry.    

good luck to all on their journeys. x x x x x


----------



## joeyrella

i was having a moan about my  mother in law today and my boss said "when you give her grandchildren......"
_when_ not _if_! made me smile that she's got the confidence to think its just a matter of time before i have a baby.


----------



## butsy

Lovely to read about the more positive experiences people have had - and I have to say the appearance of this topic did stop me in my tracks (was going down a very dodgy 'everyone's an idiot and no one understands' path).  

Just wanted to sing the praises of a couple I know who have been absolutely wonderful.  My friend and her husband (have known her since childhood) have been amazing.  He was diagnosed with terminal cancer in Sept 2008, and the doctors estimated he had about 18 months to live. Last year she decided to have IVF using frozen sperm (he had some frozen before previous chemotherapy). Difficult decision, and not one I could have made easily but I guess she just wanted something of him to cherish.

She is now 6 months pregnant, and he is extremely ill but hanging on in there. Fingers crossed he'll be around for the birth. Despite everything they're going through, they have both been so supportive and she was amazing when I got my BFN 2 months ago.  I think she was as disappointed as we were!  It's true that in times like these you really find out who your true friends are... 

I think the main thing we all want is for friends and family to be sympathetic, be there and not make judgements.  I've decided this year to just focus on those that are able to do that.


----------



## livity k

Butsy- your friends sound inspirational- i hope he makes seeing his baby-   

I do think people are good when you let them in, and explain what's going on so they really know rather than conjecture/imagine things- also explain quite clearly how you would like people to be, my mum for e.g is a problem solver and her approach is to suggest any number of things which I did not find helpful- I managed to explain this in a calm way ( waited a bit and bought it up not in the midst of an IVF chat) and she had been great since and just been there to listen, 

K x


----------



## Izzybear

Butsy, your friends sound lovely even though they clearly have issues of their own.  Like Livity said, let's just hope he sees his baby.

There are some really good people out there and it's nice to know that some of us have found some of them


----------



## strawbs

My husband has been truly wonderful throughout our journey....  He calls me panda eggs.  We are blessed to be pg with our second baby after a difficult journey, he was right we did get there in the end       (well nearly, not long until our baby is due)

I wish you well

strawbs xx


----------



## Kazzz

Just wanted to say what a fantastic thread.


----------



## sexybabe

i always read the thead on the negative things people say or do and i find it hilarious.
it is also nice to read the lovely things people have done or said as well.
i want to say a big thank you to all u lovely ladies on ff. my first ivf, i kind of did it all olone with my lovely DP, bless him,  he is  always there to make me know that it will be soon that we will have our own joy.
During my second cycle, i found FF thru researching on IF and it has been nice to interact with others going thru similar situation. my family and DP family have been supportive too.
The company i work for have a support policy for people undergoing fertility treatment if you inform the management, and i must say that they have been there for me all the way.The personel manager is a lovely lady who after each failed tx always tell me not to lose hope.likewise my line manager. 
I have few friends and they have all been very nice and supportive as well.
thank you everyone.


----------



## livity k

Another nominee for the lovely wall of fame! 

This weekend we are having a big get together with my school friends- there's 6 of us girls plus husband's/ boyfriends and 2 babies, anyway today one of my friends phoned to say that she was 12weeks today and wanted to tell me before the big get together as she knew we had had tx not work and she didn't want to make me feel awkward by announcing it to us all, she also said that she thought if she told everyone in advance there would be less fuss on sunday.

I think that is so thoughtful and to be honest I got a little bit overcome by how sweet she was, On the baby news front they had been trying for 18months and I'm just really happy for her! Here's to joining her in a few months! 

K x


----------



## Izzybear

livity k said:


> On the baby news front they had been trying for 18months and I'm just really happy for her! Here's to joining her in a few months!
> 
> K x


Thats it K, keep up the PMA 

Izzy
x


----------



## espoir09

Well done your friend for taking the time to be considerate.

I would like to take a minute to thank my secretary for all her love and support over the last few months.

She has been the soul of discretion, but she can tell when I'm having a bad day and simply appears in my office with hugs and cups of tea.

I would also like to thank the partners that I work for for their support and understanding.  They have not said much, apart from the odd question to make sure I'm alright, but have not complained about my taking time for appointments or the bad days that I have which I know they've noticed.

Finally but certainly not least, I would like to thank my in-laws (who actually inspired this thread) for their quiet and unassuming but never wavering love and support.  My MIL in particular has never questioned the fact that I have never met DH's nephew who is now over 1 because he should have been mine.

At Xmas, some family came over and she simply suggested that we turn up at teatime to see them.  When we got there, we found that the others had already been and left so we didn't have to see them.  She said nothing just quietly arranged what she knew would be easiest.  I can't tell you how wonderful she is


----------



## sanielle

The nicest thing that has happened to me is from a stranger!

Most people don't know about my infertility but at the hospital where I am being seen we have a mixed ward anything form conception to pregnancy to miscarriage to abortion is all in the same bloody room!

After my last appt where my doctor complained I hadn't been to see her in over a year (um no you said you wouldnt treat me, what's the point?) and called me depressive... This is 2 weeks after my MIL's funeral (she was bi-polar and commited suicide after emotionally sucking me dry for 3 years) my cat died the week before. And oh yeah I was on the verge of losing it from all the happy mums in the waiting room. I left her in a flood of tears (can't help you your BMI is still too high, why don't you get a dog and walk off the weight?)

Anyway I ran behind the hospital towards the parking lot and sat on some grass and just cried my eyes out. This woman came up to me probably in her 40's she'd been in there with her daughter who I think was pregnant. And she just sat down with me and held me. 

She said "I have been there, I couldn't get pregnant. Then I lost my babies. And look at her now, my little miracle. It will happen for you." She told me to remember that what they could do for her 20 years ago is nothing compared to what they can do now. And she just hugged me. A total stranger! She kept tyrying to buy me a coffee too  But I didn't want to go anywhere and turn in to a crying mess in public. But she was so lovely I think I will remember that till the day I die.

I was so suprised by that because she knew exactly what was wrong without me saying a word. I did wonder how she could see it straight away people are in the maternity ward all the time and as I was by myself she could have just as easily thought I had found out I was pregnant and was upset about that. Guess the only peole who understand IF have suffered themselves.


----------



## Cazne

Sanielle, your post made me cry - Thank goodness for the lovely people out there.  I think your lady must have been an angel!  Hope you are ok Cxxx


----------



## sanielle

I am cazne thank you, I have taken my fertility in my own hands and have started clomid that I got off the internet (naughty I know! but I don't believe I would have had any proper monitoring by this doctor anyway!)

Anyway yes, she was a bit of an angel! Hopefully we will all be in her position one day and be able to help others in our situation! xx

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval


----------



## beachgirl

Sanielle    how very sweet her of to do that and be there for you x


----------



## tinydancer811

My doctor informed me of my BFN 2 days ago.  I smsed my friends to let them know.  One of them turned up on my doorstep at 7pm with 2 bags full of cocktail making ingredients and said "You couldn't do this if you were pregnant!!".  She then commenced making delicious drinks and told me that if she had brie she would have brought it and I could have eaten as much lysteria as I wanted!  

She also told me about the baby she lost at 18 weeks, which reminded me that it may happen for me one day as she has 2 beautiful children now.  My husband's 2 friends came over later in the evening and the 5 of us stayed up until midnight having a spontaneous party on a Thursday night. We all went to work the following day tired and hungover and laughing at the funny things that were said...


----------



## daisy70

My lovely best friend (who lives about 160 miles away so I don't see her all that often) sent me flowers and a lovely card when I was right in the middle of my IVF cycle - during all the scans etc waiting for my follies to grow, when it was a real rollercoaster.  It was such a lovely surprise when the doorbell rang and there were flowers for me, and so touching that she was thinking of me and realised what a difficult time I was going through.


----------



## butsy

good to see this thread is still active!  The 'stupid things' thread seems to have gone bananas!  Which I have to say I can relate to - the negative things are so much more present when you're feeling so awful.  But great to have something to remind you to hold the good things in mind.

When I got my BFN last November, I was due to see a very old friend who lives in Surrey (I'm in essex) for lunch. She has two little ones and is at that stage when its very difficult to go very far with them.  Anyway, I obviously cancelled as I was feeling so devasted.  She completely understood, and the next day there was a knock at the door, and there she was with a big bunch of flowers and her hubby and two kids in the car.  She didn't stop (knows what I'm like - need to be alone at times like that), but gave me a big hug and got back in the car.  They had driven all that way (about 60 miles) just to do that!  We are so lucky to have some really lovely friends....


----------



## beachgirl

Butsy   what a lovely friend you have there...it's good to know there are still some caring people left in this world...x


----------



## Bellini

OMG... I wish I had friends like that.

The ones I did tell I was cycling didn't really understand.


----------



## coweyes

OMG this thread is making me cry.

Its so good to try and remember the good things that this horrid journey has brought.  My mother and i have never really got on so well but she has been a total rock for me and my dh during our 3 1/2 year battle with IF.  She has been there every time i have needed her and has backed off with out a question when i have needed space.

Last March i had what i thought was a miscarriage, so was sent my local hospital to have an examination only to find out it was an ectopic pg and needed to be removed asap.  My dear dear friend happened to work in theaters and just happened to be working on the emergency list that i was on.  She sew my name and came strait down to the ward to see me i could see the worry on her face.  She stayed with me after her shift so that my dh could go home and collect some stuff for me.  She would not leave my side until he came back, even though she was tired due to it being her first week back off maturity.  I will never forget how wonderful and supportive she was at that point.


----------



## butsy

Hi all,

sorry to see this thread has not been active lately - there must be some lovely people out there!

Just wanted to follow up on my previous post on this thread.  A few months ago I mentioned my old school friend who was pregnant through IVF and her husband has terminal cancer, but she was still there for me and DH all the way.  They have been so supportive since we got our BFN in November, despite their own very distressing situation.  So many of you expressed your concern for them, and I just wanted to share the fact that baby was born this morning, and her DH is still here to see it!  I'm so happy for them both xxxx


----------



## Izzybear

Butsy

Thats lovely, thanks for letting us know

Izzy
x


----------



## coweyes

O thats really lovely xxxxxx


----------



## livity k

many congrats to them all,   that he gets to enjoy his child for a long time, 

Let's get this thread going again, 

I'm just about to stop working with a child with autism due to upcoming tx and had told his mother why I was stopping which I know leaves them in the lurch a bit, anyway I made some comment about maybe seeing them again and the mum said " oh I hope not" as she wants me to get pregnant! 

Livity


----------



## lilylou

It's like a good fairy made you post so this thread would come up in recently updated, was just having a little cry......

My nominees are:

Ceri the moderator, for making me feel safe and wanted here

DH - he hates talking about ttc but I won't tell anyone else, so he gets the brunt of it. Firstly, he never gives up hoping. Secondly, he says that our perfect little baby is just waiting, and that the babies that would have come from all these months of trying would have been pussies and rubbish at football (that's the worst thing he can say about anything, made me laugh so much, he reckons we'll make a premiership player!!). And, best of all, he buys me a present every time the witch comes - anything from chocolate to a leather jacket!!!

I am so, so lucky to have him!!!

And so lucky to have found this thread, will bookmark for future cheering up!

Lily (not crying anymore!!!)


----------



## Mares

Such lovely stories on this thread....I will make sure I read it regularly x


----------



## beachgirl

Keep the lovely stories coming x


----------



## butsy

lilylou,

your DH sounds wonderful!  yes, I think the lovely stories should keep coming - we need a bit of light relief sometimes (although still need somewhere to vent too!).

I was talking to my manager today about the next cycle - about 6 weeks' time - and he was so supportive.  I work in a psychiatric unit and we're going through a very stressful time, with lots of changes (NHS cuts etc..), but he went out of his way to help me think about how to take the time off to make sure I am as relaxed as possible through the treatment.  I feel so lucky to work with such caring people.  xx


----------



## poodlelover

Has cheered me right up. Thank you ladies 

Lovely to hear about the birth of the baby to Butsy's friend. Maybe there is a God after all?

PL x


----------



## coweyes

My boss is the same, he has and is very supportive.  I am able to earn toil and take it back as paid leave while having treatment, it really takes a lot of stress and worry away.  There has been many other things he has helped me with and i am never made to feel that work has to come before treatment.xx


----------



## lilylou

Another lovely thing:

There's a guy at work, who is TTC too, and although we've never come out and spoken to each other about it, we both know.  Nobody else at work does.  Anyway, without either of us saying anything to each other or to anyone else we have started just covering for each other for our hospital appointments.  His excuse is "football injury and dodgy knee", mine is "womens problems" and it's lovely.  We wish each other luck for every appointment (the other people at work must think we're mad, giving each other massive hugs before we go to "physio" and "smear test") but I know that he will always cover for me at work so I can do what I need to, and vice versa.  Way too shy to talk about it to him, but I know that if I did need to talk to someone at work I could talk to him.  I hope he makes a baby soon, he'd be a lovely dad (and then I can stop covering for him too!!)

More nice stories please!
Lily


----------



## tinydancer811

Oooh Lily, that's gorgeous!!!  How lovely.  Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Tatti

I've just found this thread, and have been reading through it while sitting at work.....OMG the faces I've had to pull to stop myself from crying.....there's some lovely posts on here, which have really inspired me to turn around my negative thoughts and believe that there are some non-IF people out there who can provide love and support.

Keep them coming.

Tatti.....x


----------



## Jujube

Hi 
Such a lovely positive thread, so I wanted to give my two pence worth too!

I had a BFN today from my first FET.  My mum is in the final stages of terminal cancer (about 6 weeks left to live) and she had said to me that if I got pregnant she would fight it with everything she had in order to be there to help me.  I couldn't face telling my parents that it had been a BFN today, so my sister told them for me (I cannot describe what a rock she has been).  It resulted in a text from my Dad telling me how his heart was cut in two halves between me and my Mum.  His kindness, depsite the fact that my mum and his wife is dying, made me so upset, but so grateful that  I have such amazing support around me.  

Once people understand what you're going through, their support is amazing.  I hope this thread keeps going so that we can support them as much as they support us.

TS


----------



## livity k

Sheila, 
your story has just bought tears to my eyes, I'm so sorry you had a BFN and your family is having such a tough time,   

It sounds like you have a wonderful family who are able to face tough things together- I so agree about all looking out for each other and your sister sounds great- mine is too. 

I hope the rest of the time you have left with your mum is peaceful and happy and filled with love, 

love 

Kate x


----------



## coweyes

Shelia


I am so so sorry to hear about your bfn and about your mum.  I hope that the next few weeks are full of fantastic times with both your lovely parents and you sister.


Your mum will always give you hope and guidance even when she is no longer hear, my Dad died 11 years ago and he continues to give me strength. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sending you loads of love xxxx


----------



## lilylou

Sheila, what a sweet, strong family you have. Thank you for sharing them with us, and love and strength to you all for the special times you have ahead.

Lily
xxx


----------



## Sue74

What a lovely thread  , its so easy to think of the negatives when on this journey so its nice to be reminded of the good things  .  I want to thank everyone on this site for being so supportive, it always amazes me that no matter what someone is going through with their own journey they have time to be there for others.

Some of the stories on here are heartbreaking but the courage people show is truly amazing  

love suexxx


----------



## butsy

sheila,

I'm so sad to read your post.  wishing you all the love and support you need.  I agree with the others, your family sound absolutely lovely, and I think that if you have their support you can overcome most things.  My family are really great too, especially my mum who knows exactly what its like as she waited 5 years to conceive.  Never tries to tell me what I should do or think, but there with hugs when I just feel like it's all ****!

big hugs to all, xx


----------



## Bunny Face

I got my 5th BFN on Friday.  It was a shock, my DH and I thought the treatment had worked.  I e-mailed my colleagues at work to let them know - I didnt think I could say the words...

I was dreading going to work today ( I nearly phoned in sick). As soon as I walked through the door, my friend called me and with tears in her eyes she hugged me...I burst into tears.  Two other friends hugged me too and in the end 5 of us were crying together.  I needed that.  I continued to cry for a couple of hours, but I'm so grateful they understood that I needed them to acknowledge my feeling of loss.  I'm crying again now, just thinking about it!


----------



## Izzybear

Bunny face

Sorry to see you had a BFN, you sound like you've got really nice work colleagues and its lovely that they're supporting you when you need them

I've replied to you on the other thread about Npton and wish you all the best 

Izzy
x


----------



## beachgirl

Bunny face

  sorry to hear about your negative cycle, sounds like you have some great colleagues, it makes such a difference when people take time to understand and let us know that they care


----------



## butsy

thank you to my wonderful mum who is coming round once a week to do the housework 'properly'  as only a mum of a certain generation can!  stops me worrying about being a bit of a slob!!  It was the only thing she could think of to do, as this is one occasion when she can't make it all better...


----------



## coweyes

butsy


Thats lovely, my mum has offered to pay for our next icsi cycle as its the only thing she can think of to help, bless her xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone just came across this thread after posting in the stupid people say one, and thought this was such a lovely idea. I have been really lucky in that I can't count the number of wonderful things my FFers have said that have cheered me up and kept me going in some really low moments when I have felt pain and loss and berevement and no hope - you know who you are and you are wonderful   thank you   

lots of love to all
Ceci


----------



## Mudpuffin

hi all,I must agree with Ceci on this one.  I am so touched with the support from fellow FF's and that people take the time to help others on this site.  It really has brought me to tears getting PM's offering advise and words of wisdom or just support.  I really am thankful for findng this community or lovely ladies.


----------



## londonite

I got bfn last night so am so so happy to find this thread and look at the positives.Im living in London with no close friends or family in the country so have found it really hard. Im a nanny and my boss has been amazing.Left work at the drop of a hat to cover me,driven me home when Ive needed it,given me an endless ear, told her kids to stay the hell off me during the 2ww and the list goes on-she is amazing.
My husband is also amazing.He did the injections even though we are both needle phobes and it made him chuck!He has done all the washing,cooking etc.Been to every appointment, bought me flowers etc and put up with my craziness.Through it all and even now is certain it will work for us one day.Always the optimist.I couldnt love him more.
And award for sweetest friends goes to my New Yorkers who knew how hideous I felt with every pregnancy announced so are waiting for us.They are 4years younger than us so heres hoping we are successful soon!
Thanks to all FF without their support Id be a wreck!
x


----------

